# Banking Priorities



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

A Banker parks his  brand new Porsche in front of the office to show it off to his  colleagues. 
As he's getting out of the car, a lorry comes  speeding along too close to the kerb and takes off the door before zooming  off.

More than a little distraught, the Banker grabs his mobile and calls  the police.

Five minutes later, the police arrive. Before the policeman  has a chance to ask any questions, the man starts screaming hysterically: 'My  Porsche, my beautiful silver Porsche is ruined. No matter how long it's at the  panel beaters it'll simply never be the same again!'

After the man  finally finishes his rant, the policeman shakes his head in  disgust. 

'I can't believe how materialistic you bloody  Bankers are,' he says. 'You lot are so focused on your possessions that you  don't notice anything else in your life.'

'How can you say such a thing  at a time like this?' sobs the Porsche owner.

The policeman replies,  'Didn't you realise that your arm was torn off when the truck hit  you.'

The Banker looks down in horror. 

BLOODY  HELL!' he screams........'Where's my Rolex????...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 27, 2013)

:lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## muckferret (Jul 28, 2013)

O chortle chortle chortle good one Di baby


----------

